# Do you guys like Huss & Dalton guitars or not



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Huss & Dalton guitars*

I have heard many good things on Huss & Dalton, but never got the chance to try on them because it doesn't have any dealers in Canada. So I was wondering if anyone have ever played or owned any Huss & Dalton guitars.

Do you like it or not?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Short answer*

If you can afford to buy one, then do it. Nothing more really needs to be said.Ship


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone, any idea, please?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

They are a fairly low production number builder, and don't have a wide distribution, especially in Canada. I have never played one, but they do get a good rep from serious players on some of the US based forums.

You will likely get more info by querying the AcousticGuitarForum or UMGF.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The only negative I ever heardd was that the necks were thin but that is of course subjective.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Ive played a bunch of them. Very nice, high quality. Ive just never found one that blew me away, but im kind of spoiled with a few old Martins.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't own one, but they're great guitars, competitive with Santa Cruz, Collings, Martin, Taylor, etc. If you're considering ne, you won't likely be disappointed.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Don't own one, but they're great guitars, competitive with Santa Cruz, Collings, Martin, Taylor, etc. If you're considering ne, you won't likely be disappointed.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



My opinion is that H&D are better than all of those listed (except a select few current and vintage Martins). Don't own an H&D, but played a bunch in the U.S. They stood out as exceptional in some pretty esteemed company.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rhythmeister said:


> My opinion is that H&D are better than all of those listed (except a select few current and vintage Martins). Don't own an H&D, but played a bunch in the U.S. They stood out as exceptional in some pretty esteemed company.
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair


Maybe better than any Taylor I've heard or played, but I've played plenty of Santa Cruz and Collings which were killer. Ears of the beholder, apples and oranges, and all that. It would depend on model, how played in, etc. The point is that H&D are good and should be compared to the big factory names. Once one is shopping in that sphere though, one should be also be shopping small shop luthiers, of which there are lots of choices.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Ears of the beholder, apples and oranges, and all that.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Definitely agreed - just thought I'd get my opinion out there. On an acoustic-hunting trip in New York, I played many many high-end guitars over a few days at Rudy's, Mandolin Bros., etc. The big revelation for me was how much I loved the H&D guitars. For me, the Collings guitars were not close. 

I was similarly underwhelmed by the Collings lineup (and Santa Cruz) I played at 12th Fret about a year later. That day I was a hair away from buying a killer Bourgeois there.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rhythmeister said:


> Definitely agreed - just thought I'd get my opinion out there. On an acoustic-hunting trip in New York, I played many many high-end guitars over a few days at Rudy's, Mandolin Bros., etc. The big revelation for me was how much I loved the H&D guitars. For me, the Collings guitars were not close.
> 
> I was similarly underwhelmed by the Collings lineup (and Santa Cruz) I played at 12th Fret about a year later. That day I was a hair away from buying a killer Bourgeois there.
> 
> ...


Fun, isn't it! Once every couple of years a trip to Elderly sure puts things into perspective. LOL! 12th Fret a couple of times a year is as good. 

Years ago I went shopping in London for a Martin or Taylor (or whatever) and ended up ordering a Beneteau instead after playing one in the London Guitar Shop. Man, *that* was a slippery slope!

High end acoustics are addictive.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Mooh said:


> High end acoustics are addictive.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Absolutely!!! They just sound...incomparable. I bet you love that Beneteau!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rhythmeister said:


> Absolutely!!! They just sound...incomparable. I bet you love that Beneteau!
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair


Yup, and the two that came after it!

I have been able to experience some pretty nice acoustics hanging around folk festivals. Humbling and educating. Manzer, Manson, Sobell, Laskin, House, and lots of small factory axes, etc. I have a problem with drool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

It seems as if it depends upon the day as to which guitar tempts me. Somedays I love the Collings sound, otherdays it's a Bourgeois or Santa-C.
Though I suppose I shouldn't admit that.  

The H&Ds that I played recently can hold it's head up in any company.

They are consistently fine instruments from a low production house. 

There is a dealer for H&D in Edmonton. Byron Myhre (a great guy). Myhre's Music.


----------

